

Making GNOME Terminal GNU screen-aware - paulsmith
http://live.gnome.org/GnomeTerminal/ScreenIntegration

======
paulsmith
In a nutshell, they are discussing changing GNOME Terminal to "speak" GNU
screen -- automatically attach to existing screen sessions, option to
automatically enter a screen session when starting a new Terminal session,
list screen "screens" as tabs in Terminal (or through some other chrome),
couple scrolling so that the scrollbar in Terminal scrolls in screen, and
generally making screen integration transparent to the user.

As a heavy G-T and screen user, I am very excited about this proposal. It
sounds like to make it feasible they would have to modify screen to expose
library functions, in order to not wind up parsing the low-level terminal
codes.

------
mooism2
It's unfortunate they want to do this by exposing a library interface --- that
suggests there's no way a remote screen could be integrated into the terminal
in the same way as a local screen.

I'd love to be able to have remote sub-screens show up as tabs.

